# Sky TV



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Further to my question on this subject see ( Sky tv and cars by Rombly)
I do not subscribe to Sky here in the UK, but i do have a card from a previous installation that i take with me on my travels around Europe in my motorhome.
I use a FTA (free to air ) receiver with a motorised dish that will pick up any satellite you point it at although i must say most of the programmes are rubbish and a bit on the dodgy side if you know what i mean, but as long as it can see the Astra sat that beams the UK progs it performs great with no subscription fees.
I realise the motorised dish set up is of no use on a 1.8 mtr dish but i thought the FTA receiver with a suitable size static dish will do the trick and enable me to see all the main tv programmes that are not encrypted by Sky.
If i want to receive programmes from different sats i can add multiple LNBs with an auto or manual switch and watch any programme i want.
If any of you use this system or similar i would like to know how you get on with it.
I fell out with SKY because of their "package" system of bundling programmes together and felt i was being dictated to as to what i could or could not watch, unless i paid of course!


----------

